# Face your fears.



## let_it_be (Aug 27, 2013)

DP/DR seems to bring on fears we have never felt before, fears of the world, our lives, who we are and what we're supposed to do on this planet. At first we are confused and we have extreme anxiety and fear over our feelings. We KNOW deep down everything is alright, we just don't FEEL that it is alright, so we convince ourselves something is wrong based off our FEELINGS. So what if we face these fears? These fears our emotions think is dangerous? Well at first obviously it may be scary, I mean you have been OBSESSING over these fears/feelings 24/7, so how could it not? Well as long as you keep in mind, and this is extremely difficult at times, that everything is ALRIGHT. Nothing has changed, the external world has NOT changed, this is all internal, between your feelings/obsessive thoughts feeding anxiety and these STUPID, IRRATIONAL fears you have come to experience, everything is occurring because of fear. So how about tomorrow instead of being afraid of walking outside, being afraid of your family or home because they don't seem familiar(This is my personal fear), being afraid of NOTHING, we go do these things HEAD first, say fuck off, this is happening right now whether I believe or not, and I'm going to enjoy my time on this earth, because honestly the only reason we still have these "DP" feelings, is because it is the center of our life right now, we ALWAYS go back to DP. Once you break this cycle, and face your fears head on, you WILL get out of this. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## let_it_be (Aug 27, 2013)

Fearless said:


> Do not confuse your real fears with the mechanism when you are sure something is wrong with you, desperately trying to locate the problem, and figuring out all kinds of fears through emotional reasoning.


Could you expand on this? Sorry I don't understand.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Constant fear, sadness, and worry eventually consumes our consciousness and defines us if we let it. There are some really strong people with brilliant and detailed oriented minds on these forums that have simply let their fears and disappointments of the past overcome them and they have stopped moving forward. This cycle of fear and self-pity must be stopped for our minds to clear the fog, and once the fog has been cleared, it is IMPERATIVE that one retraces the emotional path that led them to DP.

As for my path, I have always struggled to let go of the negative things that have affected me emotionally....taking the attitude that I can fix the way that i am so that this person will like me, or i will prove them wrong, or that person doesn't deserve their success they have so i will be bitter about it. This type of thought pattern has plagued me since childhood...the emotional pain i felt from being bullied in school with no support from my family was so severe that I learned to alter who i really was to FIT IN with who i wanted. Therefore, I never learned who i really was growing up, because i was too scared to be that person...constantly analyzing other peoples reactions to me and whether or not i needed to CORRECT anything. This is why it was always easier to be by myself, living in my head and away from everyone and everything that stressed me too much.

This behavioral pattern created a perfectionist mindset that is impossible to achieve so the only outcome is failure and more self-inflicted emotional abuse. Always cloud a black cloud on opportunities that came my way. For the first time in my life, i am making a conscious effort to get in touch with myself and be the person i was supposed to be. Listen to those instincts, dreams, and intuition that i have failed to fully trust over these years...learning not to second guess myself and being ok with failures since tomorrow will always bring a new day.

Let it be, continue to eliminate the phantom fears that are caused by DP, calm your mind down, kill the anxiety, and retrace your emotional roots to understand why you ended up where you did. Learn who you are and why you have felt the need to wear a mask at times and why you probably prefer the comforts of solitude.

Best of luck my friend.


----------



## let_it_be (Aug 27, 2013)

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> Constant fear, sadness, and worry eventually consumes our consciousness and defines us if we let it. There are some really strong people with brilliant and detailed oriented minds on these forums that have simply let their fears and disappointments of the past overcome them and they have stopped moving forward. This cycle of fear and self-pity must be stopped for our minds to clear the fog, and once the fog has been cleared, it is IMPERATIVE that one retraces the emotional path that led them to DP.
> 
> As for my path, I have always struggled to let go of the negative things that have affected me emotionally....taking the attitude that I can fix the way that i am so that this person will like me, or i will prove them wrong, or that person doesn't deserve their success they have so i will be bitter about it. This type of thought pattern has plagued me since childhood...the emotional pain i felt from being bullied in school with no support from my family was so severe that I learned to alter who i really was to FIT IN with who i wanted. Therefore, I never learned who i really was growing up, because i was too scared to be that person...constantly analyzing other peoples reactions to me and whether or not i needed to CORRECT anything. This is why it was always easier to be by myself, living in my head and away from everyone and everything that stressed me too much.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton, I wish you the best of luck as well. It's just so difficult to find the root of my problem, I just smoked pot one afternoon and the DR smacked me across the face. I wasn't nervous before, was just at a friends after school and all of a sudden I don't know who I am, where I am, and almost pass out. Feel fine the next day, every time i smoked after that I would have a few minutes of DR and it would go away, soon become afraid of having these weird attacks. Stop smoking pot, eventually I start getting these weird attacks when I'm not even high, wake up one day feeling it and obsess over it, and here I am today. I know why i still have it and why it became 24/7, it's because i obsessed over it, but why did I have that traumatic panic attack that first time I felt it? That I do not know, sorry for writing so much just had to let that out.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

let_it_be said:


> Thanks a ton, I wish you the best of luck as well. It's just so difficult to find the root of my problem, I just smoked pot one afternoon and the DR smacked me across the face.


You will find it, you really need to focus on what you fear EMOTIONALLY...Fearless can elaborate on the nature of panic attacks a little better than i can, but they are fear driven and usually tied to overwhelming emotional trauma that has been suppressed. For a physical comparison, i would relate it to the feeling of nausea when your stomach is sick...there is something there that your body and mind is trying to get rid of.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2013)

Face your fears.... Yes.

But first you've gotta find your fears. I don't think you're going to find them in the pill cabinet.

Fears have a way of expressing themselves, like NEEDMOREBLAZE said, they can live in your body and express themselves as feelings.

People with dissociative disorders generally are not that well connected to their bodies. When we start to take notice, we can learn a lot, especially about feelings and fears.

P


----------

